
The Star Trek stardate for a better Unix timestamp - cubicy
http://cubicspot.blogspot.com/2017/06/the-star-trek-stardate-for-better-unix.html
======
blacksqr
Already provided in Tcl: [http://wiki.tcl.tk/9832](http://wiki.tcl.tk/9832)

